# Does msi h61m-p20(g3) need a bios update to run ivy bridge?



## Confused_user (Nov 24, 2012)

Title says all.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2012)

do you have a old mobo and cpu ( SB ) - all of the H61 released before the release of IB cpus needs a bios update for the IB cpus to function properly though most of the newer H61 mobo comes with latest bios version and supports IB cpus out of the box.


----------



## Confused_user (Nov 26, 2012)

Some dude from youtube said it runs ivy outta the box.

So, should I get this motherboard+processor for gaming? Or is there something better under 10k?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 26, 2012)

Which processor are you speaking abt ? The cheapest ivy-bridge is around 7k !! If you need low-end gaming then don't go for ivy-bridge. Get a low-end or med-end gfx card to pair with mobo+cpu.
Something like this -

Component	Name	                                                Price
CPU	                Intel Pentium G630	                                3500
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H	                        3200
Graphics Card	SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD 6670 1GB DDR5	5000


or

Component	     Name	                              Price
CPU	                     Core i3 2120	                      7000
Motherboard	     Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H	      4200
Graphics Card	     MSI R7770 1GB DDR5	      8500


Would be gr8 if you could answer questions from below thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------



## Confused_user (Nov 28, 2012)

I was thinking about i3 3220+this motherboard+gtx 650ti


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 29, 2012)

Get a H75 chipset mobo like GA-B75M-D3H and go with i3 3220 then. Compared to msi mobo you'll get some additional features for 1k more like USB 3.0 ports, 2 pcie slots, 4 dimm slots, etc in gigabyte mobo. For GFX, 650ti is also good choice at around 7k price point. Check out both versions of it i.e. 1GB & 2GB models.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2012)

GTX 650 Ti is not available for ~7k - GTX 650 costs like this but HD7770 is a better option @ 8.2k - GTX 650 Ti Costs 10.2k from Zotac and is a very good VFM card at this price range.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 30, 2012)

@topgear - True... 650 Ti would be VFM at 10.2K.... 650 is available for 8k at MDcomputers... though it would be available for less while bargaining


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

you must have a very good bargaining skill


----------

